# Visa Run



## cancillera (Dec 22, 2013)

I have read a few very informative threads about visa runs in this forum and was wondering whether this option is only open to Europeans and North Americans or whether it might be possible for an Indian national to do a visa run as well!
Many thanks in advance for any help or information you can give me. I would really like to take up the work offer I have in Thailand, but I am anxious that it will be difficult for my partner to accompany me.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

cancillera said:


> I have read a few very informative threads about visa runs in this forum and was wondering whether this option is only open to Europeans and North Americans or whether it might be possible for an Indian national to do a visa run as well!
> Many thanks in advance for any help or information you can give me. I would really like to take up the work offer I have in Thailand, but I am anxious that it will be difficult for my partner to accompany me.


Cancillera:

Google "Royal Thai Embassy" and find the Thai Embassy closest to you. Give them a call and ask them directly about your options. 

Complications may exist in applying for visas to Thailand based on citizenship, passport, locations, employment, work permit, status, etc.

Your best bet is to get the specific information concerning your options directly from the local Thai Embassy. If possible, you may be better off if you could visit them and talk face-to-face with an official. Many things are up to the discretion of the individual Thai official. 

Good luck.


----------



## cancillera (Dec 22, 2013)

Many thanks! I will give this a try.


----------

